# Consultar en el diccionario los plurales



## davlar

Muy buenas,

Me gustaria si por favor pudieran aclararme una duda a la hora de consultar los plurales en el diccionario. Es una duda muy basica asi que ruego me disculpen de antemano.

Cuando se busca en un diccionario aleman algunos sustantivos, aparece la palabra y al lado por ejemplo (¨,-e). La -e se supone que es la terminacion que se añade, pero siempre me surge la duda sobre la regla de coloacion del umlaut. Nunca se si es la primera vocal donde se pueda (ä, ö, ü) empezando por detras o por delante de la palabra. He visto en algun sitio que se habla de la vocal de la raiz del sustantivo, pero para mi no esta muy claro como sacar la raiz de un sustantivo aleman.

Se que en algun sitio se explica esto y de hecho creo haberlo visto al principio de algun diccionario pero jamas he vuelto a ver esa explicacion en ningun sitio.

De esta manera, agradeceria si alguien pudiera por favor explicar mi duda, asi como indicar si sabe de algun diccionario donde se explique esto o pudiera postear un link de algun sitio donde se trate este tema.

Muchisimas gracias.


Un saludo,


----------



## kunvla

Mund, der: ¨,-er [= M*ü*nd*er*]
Maus, die: ¨,-e [= M*ä*us*e*]
Laus, die: ¨,-e [= L*ä*us*e*]
Haus, das: ¨,-er [= H*ä*us*er*]
Horn, das: ¨,-er [= H*ö*rn*er*]
Buch, das: ¨,-er [= B*ü*ch*er*]

Así de simple.

Saludos,


----------



## davlar

Gracias por la contestacion, no obstante quizas no sea tan simple cuando surja la posibilidad de colocar el umlaut en dos posibles vocales.

En los ejemplos que usted indica, no aparece esta posibilidad salvo en Haus donde obviamente tiene que ir en la "a" ya que no existe el diptongo "aü". Mi pregunta radica en palabras (no sabria poner ejemplos) en donde se podria poner el umlaut en el plural en dos vocales y se que hay un criterio para decidir en que vocal va.

Espero que me puedan ayudar.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## kunvla

davlar said:


> Mi pregunta radica en palabras (no sabria poner ejemplos) en donde se podria poner el umlaut en el plural en dos vocales y se que hay un criterio para decidir en que vocal va.


¿Has visto alguna vez tal palabra? Me temo que te refieres a algo que no existe.

Saludos,


----------



## kunvla

Tal vez te refieres a una composición de dos o más palabras (en alemán, 'Kompositum'). A ver si te logro explicar:

«palabra 'determinante' + palabra 'raíz'»

[Haus - Häuser] Rat + Haus = Rathaus- Rathäuser
[Turm - Türme] Rathaus + Turm = Rathausturm - Rathaustürme
[Rat - Räte] Stadt + Rat = Stadtrat - Stadträte
[Stadt - Stätde] Haupt + Stadt = Hauptstadt - Hauptstätde
[Horn - Hörner] Nase + Horn = Nashorn - Nashörner
[Maul - Mäuler] groß + Maul = Großmaul - Großmäuler 
[Mund - Münder] vor + Mund = Vormund - Vormünder
[Laus - Läuse] Kopf + Laus = Kopflaus - Kopfläuse
[Kopf - Köpfe] kahl + Kopf = Kahlkopf - Kahlköpfe

¿Te refieres a estas palabras? Si no, busca alguna en tu diccionario y ponla aquí.

Saludos,


----------



## Alemanita

kunvla said:


> Tal vez te refieres a una composición de dos o más palabras (en alemán, 'Kompositum'). A ver si te logro explicar:
> 
> «palabra 'determinante' + palabra 'raíz'»
> 
> [Haus - Häuser] Rat + Haus = Rathaus- Rathäuser
> [Turm - Türmer] Rathaus + Turm = Rathausturm - Rathaustürmer
> [Rat - Räte] Stadt + Rat = Stadtrat - Stadträte
> [Stadt - Stätde] Haupt + Stadt = Hauptstadt - Hauptstätde
> [Horn - Hörner] Nase + Horn = Nashorn - Nashörner
> [Maul - Mäuler] groß + Maul = Großmaul - Großmäuler
> [Mund - Münder] vor + Mund = Vormund - Vormünder
> [Laus - Läuse] Kopf + Laus = Kopflaus - Kopfläuse
> [Kopf - Köpfe] kahl + Kopf = Kahlkopf - Kahlköpfe
> 
> ¿Te refieres a estas palabras? Si no, busca alguna en tu diccionario y ponla aquí.
> 
> Saludos,






kunvla said:


> [Haus - Häuser] Rat + Haus = Rathaus- Rathäuser
> [Turm - Türme] Rathaus + Turm = Rathausturm - Rathaustürme - der Türmer ist der Mann, der den Turm bewacht
> [Rat - Räte] Stadt + Rat = Stadtrat - Stadträte
> [Stadt - Städte] Haupt + Stadt = Hauptstadt - Hauptstädte
> [Horn - Hörner] Nase + Horn = Nashorn - Nashörner
> [Maul - Mäuler] groß + Maul = Großmaul - Großmäuler
> [Mund - Münder] vor + Mund = Vormund - Vormünder es gibt auch: die Vormunde
> [Laus - Läuse] Kopf + Laus = Kopflaus - Kopfläuse
> [Kopf - Köpfe] kahl + Kopf = Kahlkopf - Kahlköpfe



Hab nur ein paar klitzekleine Kleinigkeiten verbessert und ergänzt.
Saludos.


----------



## Alemanita

davlar said:


> Gracias por la contestacion, no obstante quizas no sea tan simple cuando surja la posibilidad de colocar el umlaut en dos posibles vocales.
> 
> En los ejemplos que usted indica, no aparece esta posibilidad salvo en Haus donde obviamente tiene que ir en la "a" ya que no existe el diptongo "aü". Mi pregunta radica en palabras (no sabria poner ejemplos) en donde se podria poner el umlaut en el plural en dos vocales y se que hay un criterio para decidir en que vocal va.
> 
> Espero que me puedan ayudar.
> 
> Muchas gracias.




¿Está pensando quizás en: der Saal, die Säle?
O esta: der Kanal, die Kanäle. Aquí el acento recae en la segunda vocal 'a' y por lo tanto ésta en plural se convierte en 'ä'. Pero ojo con der Skandal - el plural es die Skandale.
Y conozco una con dos 'Umlaut': das Fürstentum - die Fürstentümer.
Y esta otra, con dos Umlaut diferentes, palabra compuesta: der Mühlbach - die Mühlbäche.


----------



## kunvla

Alemanita said:


> ¿Está pensando quizás en: der Saal, die Säle?
> O esta: der Kanal, die Kanäle. Aquí el acento recae en la segunda vocal 'a' y por lo tanto ésta en plural se convierte en 'ä'.


Que yo sepa, los plurales de esas palabras los diccionarios los escriben enteros: Saal m; -(e)s, _Säle_, Kanal m; -s, _Kanäle_.


> Y conozco una con dos 'Umlaut': das Fürstentum - die Fürstentümer.
> Y esta otra, con dos Umlaut diferentes, palabra compuesta: der Mühlbach - die Mühlbäche.


Aquí el umlaut se puede colocar solamente en _u_ de -_tum_, ya que el primer vocal ya tiene el umlaut, el segundo no lo lleva en ninguna palabra alemana y por conseguiente solo lo puede tener el tercero: Fürstent*u*m n <-(e)s; *¨*,-e>. Lo mismo vale para _Mühlbach_.

Saludos,


----------



## Juanjosg

Muy buenas a todos. Sé que este hilo es un poco antiguo pero por lo menos dejo mi respuesta para que sirva para los que lleguen aquí con la misma duda.

La regla para la formación de plurales con Umlaut es colocarlo en la última vocal que no sea i/e. También es importante que no forme una combinación que no exista, como 'aü' (puede parecer obvio, pero bueno, sicher ist sicher).

En el caso de las palabras que tienen ya Umlaut en singular, como la que propone Alemanita '-r Mühlbach', la formación del plural es igual (vamos, que en principio da lo mismo que haya Umlaut o no). Si en este caso el plural se hace con la fórmula -¨e y la última vocal que no es i/e es la 'a' pues se llega a 'die Mühlbäche'.

Espero haber sido de ayuda! Un abrazo!


----------

